# Learning the lingo



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, prior to our move in January 2011 we thought it might help if we tried to learn the basics of the langauage, as well as helping ourselves we thought it would help our children, has anyone tried the many language courses that are on offer if so would you recommend them:juggle:?

When we finally get over there are there any language courses you would recommend?

Steve:juggle:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, prior to our move in January 2011 we thought it might help if we tried to learn the basics of the langauage, as well as helping ourselves we thought it would help our children, has anyone tried the many language courses that are on offer if so would you recommend them:juggle:?
> 
> When we finally get over there are there any language courses you would recommend?
> 
> Steve:juggle:


It is always a good idea to try to get a hold of the basics of language when moving to live in a new culture. I know several ex-pats that now speak the language very well - but all have one thing in common - they did not use langauge courses, but rather picked up the language through necessity of having been thrown in the deep end. Formal language courses are invariably in modern Greek as spoken in Greece. Unfortunately the local dialect is related to ancient and medieval (Byzantine) Greek and also has many borrow words from the many ethnic groups that influenced the island over the centuries. Someone who studied the languages told me that difference in learning Cypriot Greek was the equivalent of learning BBC English (and knowing only that) and then having to converse with a load of drunken Glaswegians (with apologies to all those from Glasgow and Cyprus for that outrageous stereotyping). Another friend (a Greek Army Captain) said that he could not understand a word that the Cypriots said to him in his three years here beyond the formalities of good morning etc. To study a formal greek language course therefore (in my experience) only confuses the matter. It is a good idea, however, to get to grips with the alphabet and learn how to read Greek -that will take you until January and give you a flying start when you arrive.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm also thinking of moving to Cyprus. I have heard that people say don't bother, because of the local dialect, but there are several good podcast or downloads available, or CDs, in the UK:

Get Started in Greek (about £27): includes a book to get you reading Greek script.
Michel Thomas: about £70, but very very good. 8 hours of class type lessons
BBC Quickstart
Survival Phrases
Byki

I've found that these help you learn how to pronounce words (eg thello, efharisto), and then you can try to read them in Greek later. I got a nice smile from the girl in Paps when I said "oriste" when I handed her my credit card 

Good luck: by the way, I think it takes around 100 hours at least to get to learn the basics (at my age, that it). Now, if I had a Greek girlfriend 

MrB


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

kimonas said:


> It is always a good idea to try to get a hold of the basics of language when moving to live in a new culture. I know several ex-pats that now speak the language very well - but all have one thing in common - they did not use langauge courses, but rather picked up the language through necessity of having been thrown in the deep end. Formal language courses are invariably in modern Greek as spoken in Greece. Unfortunately the local dialect is related to ancient and medieval (Byzantine) Greek and also has many borrow words from the many ethnic groups that influenced the island over the centuries. Someone who studied the languages told me that difference in learning Cypriot Greek was the equivalent of learning BBC English (and knowing only that) and then having to converse with a load of drunken Glaswegians (with apologies to all those from Glasgow and Cyprus for that outrageous stereotyping). Another friend (a Greek Army Captain) said that he could not understand a word that the Cypriots said to him in his three years here beyond the formalities of good morning etc. To study a formal greek language course therefore (in my experience) only confuses the matter. It is a good idea, however, to get to grips with the alphabet and learn how to read Greek -that will take you until January and give you a flying start when you arrive.


Thanks for this, will start with the alphabet and try reading....
Steve


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

MrB said:


> I'm also thinking of moving to Cyprus. I have heard that people say don't bother, because of the local dialect, but there are several good podcast or downloads available, or CDs, in the UK:
> 
> Get Started in Greek (about £27): includes a book to get you reading Greek script.
> Michel Thomas: about £70, but very very good. 8 hours of class type lessons
> ...


MrB when are thinking of moving to Cyprus and where abouts?
Steve


----------



## americanah (Sep 26, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, prior to our move in January 2011 we thought it might help if we tried to learn the basics of the langauage, as well as helping ourselves we thought it would help our children, has anyone tried the many language courses that are on offer if so would you recommend them:juggle:?
> 
> When we finally get over there are there any language courses you would recommend?
> 
> Steve:juggle:


I saw a post about the Cypriot dialect being much different than 'Greece' Greek but don't worry about that. Many Cypriots know 'Greece' Greek and will understand you. it may be hard for 'Greece' Greeks to understand a Cypriot dialect but usually not the other way around. So learning Greek is good. I am using the Rosetta Stone computer program. It is expensive but I got mine second-had off Ebay. great for children and adults.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

americanah said:


> I saw a post about the Cypriot dialect being much different than 'Greece' Greek but don't worry about that. Many Cypriots know 'Greece' Greek and will understand you. it may be hard for 'Greece' Greeks to understand a Cypriot dialect but usually not the other way around. So learning Greek is good. I am using the Rosetta Stone computer program. It is expensive but I got mine second-had off Ebay. great for children and adults.


Hi Greek students

If you are interested in reading Greek, I discovered something interesting that you might already realise. If you open a news site such as:

Cyprus Property News Magazine: News about property in Cyprus

then click on the Greek flag to provide the Greek version, either Google or Microsoft translates the article. Then if you "mouse over" a paragraph or headline, you get a translation in English (or vice versa). You can then compare the languages. It's hard work, but my aim is to be able to read my contracts with the lawyers one day  You'll even find a kind of translation for "title deeds" 

MrB


----------

